# Knee cap



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Internet doctors, I have pain on my left top knee cap towards the inside of the leg. Is this from saddle being to low or cleat position? Please help.


----------



## cansprint (Feb 20, 2012)

Keoki said:


> Internet doctors, I have pain on my left top knee cap towards the inside of the leg. Is this from saddle being to low or cleat position? Please help.


Funny that you posted this I am having the same problem but outside of my left knee...maybe someone can help us both out.

I would think your problem is cleat position. I am not sure of your situation but have you had a proper fit with someone that knows what they are doing?

I did 4500k last year with the same cleat position and saddle height. I was dormant all winter and have just started to get going. With the warmer weather hitting I have been ramping up to 100k rides with some decent climbing and some efforts. Am I just overdoing it to soon?

Cheers!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

low...stayed at the holiday inn though.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Cleat position! Motha****in Cleat Position!


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Keoki said:


> Internet doctors, I have pain on my left top knee cap towards the inside of the leg. Is this from saddle being to low or cleat position? Please help.


I've had the same pain for years. In my case it is a result of the knee flaring at the top of the pedal stroke. To fix it move the cleat back and shim it so the foot is pronated. (Big toe is elevated in relation to the pinky toe)

If you have big feet, moving the cleat back helps to stablize the knee. 

Sounds like a good fitting is in order. Make sure you get the problem fixed. It will only get worse if you keep riding on it.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Keoki said:


> Internet doctors, I have pain on my left top knee cap towards the inside of the leg. Is this from saddle being to low or cleat position? Please help.


Patellofemoral syndrome (aka runners knee, Chondromalacia Patella) is the most common cause of knee pain in cyclists. Essentially this is the way that the patella tracks along the distal femur. Can be a simple problem or a complex one. Tends to occur with early season pushing too big of a gear. 
Can be other causes. I wouldn't monkey around with cleat or saddle without some guidance by a fitter.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

Try stretching and exercising your hip flexors. I have a similar issue at the moment that seems to go away for a while once a do some side-leg lifts, and foam roll my hamstrings and quads.


----------

